# rähjäinen



## Gavril

_rähjäinen _is the translation given for "sleazy" by my dictionary. Is it properly used in the sentence below?
_
Vedonlyönti on luonnostaan rähjäinen juttu: ei siitä taida löytyä paljon rehellisyyttä._

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Yes. I wouldn't use a colon. I would prefer two independent sentences.


----------



## hui

No.

_Rähjäinen_ is dirty and broken kind of sleazy, not immoral or dishonest kind.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> No.
> 
> _Rähjäinen_ is dirty and broken kind of sleazy, not immoral or dishonest kind.



What would be an example of a sentence using _rähjäinen_?

Also, what would be a word for the "immoral or dishonest" meaning of sleazy?


----------



## hui

> What would be an example of a sentence using _rähjäinen_?


_Hän asuu rähjäisessä hökkelissä. Hänen vaatteensa ovat rähjäiset.

_(= something that is physically dirty, old, and broken)



> Also, what would be a word for the "immoral or dishonest" meaning of sleazy?


_Likainen_.


----------

